# YT First Play 24" und Kona Shred 2-0



## StephanSchwind (17. November 2010)

Aloha Zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt schon ziemlich viel durch das Kinderfahrrad-Forum gesurft bin habe ich noch immer zwei/drei offene Fragen...

1. Fährt einer eurer Sprößlinge auf einem YT First Play (gerade wegen des "geringen" Gewichts von 13,7Kg für ein Fully)? Über das Stinky und das Fully von Specialised liest man ja doch öfter. Wenn Ja, wie sind denn da die Erfahrungen?

2. Hat irgendjemand das Gewicht vom Kona Shred 2-0 mal in Erfahrung bringen können? Mir ist das nämlich noch nicht gelungen. Wenn mein Filius mal sein erstes 20" bekommt schwanke ich nämlich noch zwischen MTB Cycletech Moskito/Islabikes Benin 20 S(wobei hier noch getuned werden müsste - was mir eigentlich garnicht liegt..)/Kona Shred 2-0.

Schonmal Danke im Voraus
Stephan


----------



## El Papa (22. November 2010)

Also das YT kenn ich nur vom Papier. ABER wenn das so alles stimmt was da steht, denke ich über ein weiteres Kind nach. Mein "Kleiner" ist aus den 24"-ern raus. Für mich ist das YT ein hervorragend aufgebautes Rad um mit dem Biken zu beginnen. Wer noch etwas Geld investiert und das Rad vom Start weg (da sind die Anbauteile beim verticken noch neu) weiter tunt bekommt locker ein Fully mit unter 13 kg hin. OHNE Kompromisse.
Das Stinky ist ein tolles Rad, je nach Bedarf. Aber ohne massiven Eingriff (vor allem in den Geldbeutel) bleibt das eine Bleiente anstatt einer Rennfeile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanSchwind (22. November 2010)

El Papa schrieb:


> Also das YT kenn ich nur vom Papier. ABER wenn das so alles stimmt was da steht, denke ich über ein weiteres Kind nach. Mein "Kleiner" ist aus den 24"-ern raus. Für mich ist das YT ein hervorragend aufgebautes Rad um mit dem Biken zu beginnen. Wer noch etwas Geld investiert und das Rad vom Start weg (da sind die Anbauteile beim verticken noch neu) weiter tunt bekommt locker ein Fully mit unter 13 kg hin. OHNE Kompromisse.
> Das Stinky ist ein tolles Rad, je nach Bedarf. Aber ohne massiven Eingriff (vor allem in den Geldbeutel) bleibt das eine Bleiente anstatt einer Rennfeile.



Genau das war auch mein Gedanke, ein Kinder-Fully mit unter 14 Kg. Passt.

Beim Kona dachte ich mir das fast schon, habe nach langer Suche die Gewichtsangabe des Vorgängermodels auf einer englischen Bike Seite gefunden.. und da standen doch wirklich 14,7 KG! 
Damit wird es dann doch das Moskito werden.


----------



## El Papa (24. November 2010)

Vergiß die 14,7 kg beim Stinky 24. Das wiegt etwa 16,5!!!!! Das von meinem Sohneman hab ich auf 13,5 gebracht. Serie waren nur noch Rahmen, Umwerfer und Kurbeln (hab keine anderen bezahlbar in 165 mm gefunden)...


----------



## Tobi1008 (25. September 2012)

hey ich wollte da mal fragen ob jemand ein yt first play auftreiben könnte ? 
danke im voraus


----------



## epostampchamp (28. September 2012)

Viel Glück bei der Suche, im Dezember 2011 wurde das letzte First Play verkauft, das weiss ich, weil ich es eine Woche später kaufen wollte... Danach hab ich YT einmal im Monat genervt, wann der Nachfolger kommt. Aber es lief wohl nicht so gut, wie sie es erwartet haben.
Uns wurde das Warten zu lang und ich hab meinem 36-kg Sohn ein 18kg Kona Minxy für kleines Geld besorgt. Es ist o.k. solange es mit dem Lift bergauf geht.


----------



## biketraum (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wäre auch auf der suche nach dem besagten First Play.
Danke fuer eure Hilfe.


----------



## Steinhummer (1. April 2013)

@biketraum und tobi1008
Wir haben ein YT First Play zu verkaufen. Da ihr im Herbst letzten Jahres danach gesucht habt, ist es ja gut möglich, dass ihr noch nicht fündig geworden seit.
Das Rad steht in der Nähe von Mainz und soll VB 999,00 kosten. Es ist aus dem Jahr 2011, hat die üblichen Kratzer, aber meines Wissens keine Dellen.
Gruß Steinhummer


----------



## Caro8884 (16. August 2013)

Hallo wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr das first play noch habt und verkaufen wollt.Liebe Grüße Caro


----------



## hebmoc (17. August 2013)

Hatte neulich Kontakt zu einem Verkäufer. Gebe die Daten gerne per PN weiter.


----------



## Caro8884 (17. August 2013)

Das wäre super.danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketraum (23. August 2013)

@Steinhummer,

danke für Deinen Support.

sind aktuell bedient.
Sollte es nur noch etwas ausgiebiger Testen......

Aber macht trotzdem Laune.


----------

